# BGP and IPFW + Natd



## von_Gaden (Jul 15, 2020)

Dear all,

I have a network with real and private IPs. It is routed by a FreeBSD 12.1-Release box and I'm using `ipfw` and `natd`.
By using static IP routing everything is pretty clear. But now our ISP requires using BGP. This way my network becomes a "stub" network with 2 possible default gateways on 2 different interfaces and the default route announced by the ISP. The network will be a part of ISP's AS.
It seems that net/quagga is a good choice for BGP. But now I have no clearly defined interface for `natd_interface` for `natd`. I've read some articles for running multiple instances of `natd`, but all connections need to be diverted to the currently working `natd` instance. I'm not sure is that possible at all?
Now I'm looking for an advice: Can I make `natd` "BGP-aware" and how or should I use another box just for `natd` inside the BGP routed network?

Thank you all in advance!


----------

